# Reinhart Beverages Guelph Ontario



## JKL (May 3, 2018)

I recently picked up this really beautiful Reinhart Beverages wooden case.  The case holds 12 of the 30 oz bottles.  I love the crisp stencil but the best is the 5 digit telephone number, 2-3371.  Not sure how old the case is but I would guess late 40s into the 50s.  I have a number of the single serve Reinhart bottles all made by Dominon Glass.  I have included a few with the picture of the case.  The green 6 oz ACL bottle has a 0 beside the maker mark so I assume this is 1960.  The embosed green says design is registered in 1946 and there is a 4 (1954)next to the Dominion Glass mark.  The two clear are different sizes. One is an 11oz with a 1 beside the logo th e second is a 12oz with a 7.  Great looking bottles, especially the hueof green in the 7oz embossed.  I like the history behind the local bottlers so if anyone has information please share.
I believe the company was family owned in Guelph and was in business into the 1970s.


----------



## RCO (May 3, 2018)

bottle book lists Reinhart's Guelph as starting in 1909 under name of " Albert j Reinhart "  before name switched over to Reinhart's Beverages 


I have one of the green 1946 bottles as well , don't have any really old Guelph bottles , nothing older than the 1930's


----------



## Canadacan (May 10, 2018)

(The green 6 oz ACL bottle has a 0 beside the maker mark so I assume this is 1960)

Depends on what is shown on the left side...if its a letter then 1950, if it's box code then 1960....sometimes with box code it can be confused as a 1 or an I if it's the first line of the box.

​


----------



## DeeGee (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi there....lovely crate! Are you willing to part with it?


----------



## JKL (Sep 8, 2021)

No I really prefer to keep it.


----------

